# Praises for Barry Olsen and the BBT Connie Drive



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Picked up my old Connie with the New BBT drive, from Jonathan Bliese today. Jonathan did his usual fabulous work on the installation and added a G2 decoder. I'm running it now and it is running just like a Swiss watch! The difference in this locomotives performance now is literally night and day, from what is was. Somebody once said that this new drive could slice pizza. Have to agree! Thank you to Jonathan and Barry for a great job!


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

Finished the install on my connie this week. Hope to run it tomorrow if wearer permits. One more connie to do and then maybe a couple of Annies, one as a 2-8-0 and one as a 4-6-0. 
Thanks Barry. 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a "side note" here about the original Bachmann drive on my engine.......my gears were broken in FIVE different places! I had only one or two hours of runtime!

It definitely was ready to breakdown for good!


----------



## BarrysBigTrains (Sep 4, 2008)

Gary, 

Thanks for the feed back. 

Finished installing two motor/gearboxes in brand new Connies, the axle gears were already cracked in multiple places, in fact one broke in two before I could slide it off of the axle. 

Barry - BBT


----------

